# Nikon D800 Pictures - IQ



## ramon123 (Mar 28, 2012)

This was posted by Nikon Rumors.

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 28, 2012)

i don´t know why this forum is called EOS BODIES.. when all the nikon stuff is posted here.

im not interested in reading about nikon when i visit the EOS BODIES forum....


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 28, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> i don´t know why this forum is called EOS BODIES.. when all the nikon stuff is posted here.
> 
> im not interested in reading about nikon when i visit the EOS BODIES forum....



Relax.

We've been discussing comparing the 5D3 and D800. This is all connected.

If you don't want to read it then simply skip this thread.


----------



## KeithR (Mar 28, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Relax.
> 
> We've been discussing comparing the 5D3 and D800. This is all connected.
> 
> If you don't want to read it then simply skip this thread.


Wrong answer - there's a sub forum for Third Parrty Manufacturers, and this post clearly belongs there.

It's not for you to dictate which threads we should or should not read, when you're posting in the wrong place.

Oh - and I'm really not that impressed by this example: it's not hard for a photographer to get his reflection in a bird's eye if he's close enough/has a long enough lens, and the IQ/sharpness is nothing special at all.


----------



## Ricku (Mar 28, 2012)

KeithR said:


> Wrong answer - there's a sub forum for Third Parrty Manufacturers, and this post clearly belongs there. blablablabla and blabla.


Hello there obvious fanboy. It is just too bad that the karma system is gone. You really need some smiting!

Now shut your pie hole and accept that people wish to talk and discuss about the D800, right here on the EOS board. After all, Canons new dinkytoy (5D2.5) got beaten pretty badly by Nikon's new supercamera, so it is only natural that people want to talk about it.

No offence and have a nice day.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyway CSI is coming...


----------



## seekn (Mar 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> KeithR said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong answer - there's a sub forum for Third Parrty Manufacturers, and this post clearly belongs there. blablablabla and blabla.
> ...


Stop being a prick dude. And technically he is correct - you should place the right threads in the right forums. That's the reason they are there. If someone wants to read or discuss the nikon images they should go there to read it not the eos bodies forums. Simple enough logic.


----------



## yunusoglu (Mar 28, 2012)

@ KeithR - I can't help but agree with Ricku calling you a fanboy because that image is definitely an amazing IQ show-off. I don't know what failed to impress you...

@ Ricku - Your comment to KeithR is a bit rude, isn't it?


----------



## psolberg (Mar 28, 2012)

Guys keep it civilized. You're suffering from brand Stockholm syndrome. They are just tools.

The 800 is a beast indeed. But both are different specialty bodies. No sense pretending one wins all.


----------



## joos (Mar 28, 2012)

psolberg said:


> Guys keep it civilized.



Why keep it civilized when we can egg a fight on. I for one will be in the back yelling.... Fight! Fight! Fight!...... 
Ah those were the days....

That is a good picture though. I really do wonder if Canon will release a MP monster. I had read in car forum I'm apart of that Canon had developed a 100MP sensor some time ago. Never used it in anything from what I can tell but it was interesting. Should see if I can find it... 

Edit:
Not the official press release but http://www.dpreview.com/news/2010/8/24/canon120mpsensor


----------



## psolberg (Mar 28, 2012)

joos said:


> psolberg said:
> 
> 
> > Guys keep it civilized.
> ...



eventually they will, just as nikon will eventualy go past 36MP. Sony will without doubt have a higher MP body given they are the current king of production (versus technical prototype) high resolution dslr sensors. Their 24MP aps-c sensor can scale to over 56MP if it was full frame.

the point being is that who cares what tomorrow will bring. get what works best today and shoot.


----------



## joos (Mar 28, 2012)

psolberg said:


> joos said:
> 
> 
> > psolberg said:
> ...



What???? You don't care about tomorrow. That defies all logic and reasoning.... To the shackles with you!!!!


----------



## KeithR (Mar 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Hello there obvious fanboy. It is just too bad that the karma system is gone. You really need some smiting!


Ah, the amazing bravery generated by internet anonymity...

I've haven't got a fanboy bone in my body - I jumped _from _ Nikon, having been a Nikon user for years, _to_ Canon, when Nikon wasn't delivering any more - and I'd do it again in a heartbeat if it was right for me.

But the facts are these: _there's a forum for third party manufacturer discussions_ - you do understand that, I take it - and the D800 is from a third party manufacturer. You understand that too?

So - seriously - I fail to see what you find confusing or difficult to understand. I even typed it slowly so that the slow-off-the-mark would have time to take the message in...

Here are a handful of shots from my humble 7D/100-400mm combo:

















*You - or Yunus - tell me, please: what exactly about the D800 shot am I supposed to be impressed by?*


----------



## seekn (Mar 28, 2012)

The funny thing is you may or may not be able to see himself in the birds eye (I doubt it since he was using a 100-400) but really which is the better picture? Pretty obvious if you ask me. 800 is amazing resolution but you give up alot on maybe capturing that split second shot that you may have been able to capture with a 7D or mark iii. 
Either way amazing shots Keith.


----------



## altenae (Mar 28, 2012)

@Ricku



> Now shut your pie hole and accept that people wish to talk and discuss about the D800, right here on the EOS board. After all, Canons new dinkytoy (5D2.5) got beaten pretty badly by Nikon's new supercamera, so it is only natural that people want to talk about it.



This is unacceptable. 
How old are you ??????
All of your topics are rude. 
Admin block this user !!!

This Nikon Canon war is really becoming very very bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joos (Mar 28, 2012)

The Canon Nikon war here is not bad... 
You want to see nothing but fan boys go to the fake Chuck Westfall site...
Good God those people are bad there.


----------



## sparda79 (Mar 28, 2012)

In my opinion, there's nothing wrong or bad discussing D800. 

But since there's no comparison with (or even a mention of) any EOS body by the OP, I say the post is under the *wrong sub-category*.

Be nice... There's no reason to be rude...


----------



## tasteofjace (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the D800 pics look pretty good. No surprise there. 

Canon and Nikon both make great camera systems. Nothing new.


----------

